# DWA handling days



## Whosthedaddy2 (Oct 24, 2016)

Does anyone know of any locations or shops that offer DWA handling / education days in the London / South Easy area?


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Wrigglies DWA courses, without a doubt.

There aren't many people I'd trust with my life around venomous snakes, but Clemmo and Julian are two of them. I need to get down there soon!


----------



## DanielJMcnally1980 (Nov 12, 2015)

House Of Venom also do theses


----------

